# Can't hold it in longer! Good news!



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, so even though I have been peeking at the forums on and off for the past few weeks, I've been too busy to post. 

I finally made the leap. I put my house up for sale. $72,999. 

I found some acreage in Kentucky for $29,000 appx, obo. It has a 3 bd 2 bath stick built house and a large shop/garage. It does have an add on for the "den" which may be used as a 4th bedroom. All I'll say is its in a part known affectionately by the locals as tuckasee(sp?) I haven't even told my family out there I'm going for it. I have an offer bid going on my house. The realtor put $72,999 but the current offer is $79,999 and climbing. 

So if the buyer doesn't back out, or the loan fall through (its a mobile home and banks don't lend for it) then in about 30 or so days I'll be out of this hell hole. 

I did save change all this time, even being broke. I spent my pennies, nickels and dimes but kept quarters. Do you have any idea how many quarters fit in a 5 gallon arrowhead water bottle? I had 2. That paid for the down on the place in KY. So if the house here doesn't sell here, I can probably rent it out to pay my mortgage out there (owner financed). 

Please send positive vibes out this way. I NEED this to happen!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Praying for your success, Kevin!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh!  That is GREAT news! I look forward to hearing all the details! Moving is such a pain in the ass, isn't it? But it can be sooooo worth it! Rock on, KevinCali. (KevinKentucky??!!)


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck! I am working on the sale of a rental property now myself. It will be great to not have to worry about paying two mortgages anymore if it's vacant.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

hehe


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Congratulations and I am sure you will enjoy your new place.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good for you, Kevin.

::clapping::
If all you have ever been used to is California and have never been in The South, be advised there will be a period of culture shock.:shock:
But it's a GOOD thing!!!!:-D


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck on the move!..better start practicin your accent!.we moved out of norcal years ago and never looked back.


----------



## Snake_doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratz dude!
I hope you'll be able to live a more sustainable lifestyle over in Kentucky.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! It's kind of a bad time because my truck is in pieces. I'm throwing it all back together for the time being and throwing the parts in the bed. I have to move it next door and cover it so that I "up" curb appeal incase someone else wants in on the bidding war. 

I had to act fast on the KY property. It's huge compared to here. It's already set up for self sufficiency. Wood burning stove, solar water heater, small (1 acre) garden Tehe. Not sure if the tanks are cisterns or not. I'm ashamed to say its sight unseen, except for pictures, but that's half the fun! Yes I verified I am dealing with the real owner, yes I verified the property location. 


I have a feeling that my place is only being bought or the land. 1/3 acre, but it is huge for the area. Just got off the phone with the realtor, 2 more offers came in. $81,200 and $83,700. Man these people want this place. Probably flippers or developers. They'll probably fit 2 houses on this property!

Oh and I did time down south. Spent some time in Gainesville Georgia, and I've visited Alabama and Kentucky before so I know kind of what to expect lol


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Go, go, go, more bids! I hope it IS two developers fighting for your property. That would rock!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kevin, have you looked at the place on Google Earth? Bing Maps satellite view is good too.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Kevin, have you looked at the place on Google Earth? Bing Maps satellite view is good too.


I have bought a few places across the country before sight unseen. I did plenty of research and also used google earth and other sites to check them out.. I was happy with all of them. I know a lot of people want to see it in person before making the commitment. I am not one of those people. I like a little adventure and surprise. I wish you the best!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope you get the highest of the bids. And wish good luck on the place in KY.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Great news Kevin. Heck, it even makes my day feel a little better!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Kevin, have you looked at the place on Google Earth? Bing Maps satellite view is good too.


I used google maps on my phone, since I can't use earth or bing satellite. They don't load. From what I can tell from google maps, and the pictures he sent, the addition is recent, paint/siding is recent, an landscape/yard is recent. I would post pics and images, but this is my BOL so it's a secret. Sorry 

What I can say is that land between the lakes is very close and Nashville is down the road


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Best of luck to you Kevin, hope everything works out great for you, what part of KY?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

WoW that is great news Kevin. I will look forward to hearing all your ideas and experiences in your new place. completely jealous you are moving out of your hell hole and on to better


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Positive vibes going out to you. Best of luck, and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Now you're moving to a state with reallity based laws!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Good for you Kevin. I hope it all works out and you make a huge profit on the sale of your current house.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Now you'll be "Kevintucky"! Congrats!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck, I have put in a couple low bids on homes for the winter near Paducah KY just to the south of it Cadiz Ky.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats!

Will this make you KevInKY?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

right on run Kevin run!!!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Good luck, I have put in a couple low bids on homes for the winter near Paducah KY just to the south of it Cadiz Ky.


It's around there, yes 

One reason I picked where I did besides having family out there, is because I have a good chance at getting hired at Ingram barges. I met someone who worked for them, sounded confusing and he said the hours are tough, but good pay. He said it was worth it. I figured if I got hired on, and I had a paid off house, my income is pure profit besides utilities and food. I can't wait.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Good for you Kevin. I hope it all works out and you make a huge profit on the sale of your current house.


After all is said and done, what ever offer I accept, I'll see about 90% of it


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I hope all the best for you!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm sooooo happy for you!! What a big move. As resourceful as you are, this is going to be a really fun adventure for you I think. Super congrats!!!!


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice, Good job


MOLON LABE


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

That's awesome, man! Goodshow


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Kev!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats and sending good vibes your way..


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok. So I was a bit suspicious about the constant bids. I dug around a little and hired an outside appraiser. 

Yup, you guessed it. The realtor listed my home about 20% lower than what it should be. Then their "friend" made a bid. Someone else was truly interested and was trying to bid on an extremely cheap house. But the realtor wouldn't have that, and told their friend to bid xx higher. 

I reported this realtor, refused all bids, and will be listing FSBO. If the real buyer is still interested in my house, then I will sell directly to them, no realtor involved. 

Otherwise I'll rent this place out, and help pay off the other place. 

Ugh.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Ok. So I was a bit suspicious about the constant bids. I dug around a little and hired an outside appraiser.
> 
> Yup, you guessed it. The realtor listed my home about 20% lower than what it should be. Then their "friend" made a bid. Someone else was truly interested and was trying to bid on an extremely cheap house. But the realtor wouldn't have that, and told their friend to bid xx higher.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it man. I'm excited for you though! Hopefully, they'll pull this guys license. I went to high school with a guy that opened up his own realty business not long after we graduated. He was a cool kid, not super popular, not real good looking, but we liked him and he never had issues with anyone, ever. We were all amazed, and impressed, like "how the hell did he pull that off? Wow!".

He did really, really well for himself for a few years then got busted for doing this same type of crap. Lost his license, got the shittake sued out of him, lost everything he owned and then some, wife left him, was prosecuted for fraud. It was ugly. And he got exactly what he deserved. No idea what happened to him after that, never heard from him again.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Your smart enough to watch your own back, and have principles too! (High Five). I hope you find what your looking for. I have relatives in Kentucky, and I found it to be a beautiful place. That said; I have good news, and bad news. 
Kentucky is on part of the New Madrid Fault Line....(that's the bad news..), The good news is there is gold in the rivers there. So do some research on both, you may find a new and prosperous hobby. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Kevin it's still good news. I'm really jealous of you. As for the realtor (sp?), they'll get theirs. And the interest is obviously there. I'll say some prayers that you sell it for a "goodly sum". I'm sure you'll do well, as you are so handy and creative. Good luck to you!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Still more bad news. Was sleeping last night and felt bugs everywhere. Flipped the light on and nothing but termites. So I have some exterminators coming tomorrow. But, the house is turning out nice. I almost want to keep it haha

The other bidder hasn't contacted me yet. HUGE FSBO sign in front and at end of street. Just gotta be patient.


----------

